# Right way to seam quilt back?



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I am making a quilt from our last swap that will be about 70 x 90". I found a sale on 100% cotton "sheeting" that is 54" wide. Is there any rule about how to seam the back? The easiest and most economical in fabric use would be a central seam running across the quilt, but I have enough fabric to also place it vertically. I know I'm probably obsessing too much on this, but since this is my first quilt, I'd like to "get it right" (and not be laughed at when I take it in to be quilted!).

How do you seam the backs of your quilts when you have ample fabric?

Edited to add: Another question. When you seam the back, do you iron the seam open as in garment construction, or iron towards one side (as when we make the blocks)?


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

Whenever I've had to put a seam in a quilt back I try to put it in the center of the quilt, as much as possible. I also will either double stitch it, or use a french seam, for more support and press it to the side. I don't know if this is the right way or not, but it works for me. I'm curious to see what others say.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I put my seam right in the middle, up and down if possible. That is usually the way my fabric fits best. I love printed backs on quilts for that reason, you can't hardly ever see the seam. I also press it open so it will lay the flatest. I like my quilts quilted with a tighter pattern, ( I get to pick my own pattern, cause I quilt my own), just to hold all seams tighter. Lots of places sell extra wide backing fabrics now so you don't have to seam if you want to got that way too. Mine are always a matter of economics.:grin: There is really not right or wrong in quilting...........just what you like best!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I've read that you put thr big piece in the middle, than add a piece on each side, so you would sew about a 12 inch piece on each side of the 54 inches, so you would have some room to work with.

I've never tried this myself, as I have bought the 90 inch wide muslin, or pieced my back with 8-12 pieces of the front fabric.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I piece mine the most economical way. Which for you would be a seam across the middle.

Cut off the selvage edge before piecing, as it can have a different shrink rate. I also press the seam to one side, makes for a stronger seam.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I quilt my own and I do what ever works best for the fabric I have on hand. I don't like them in the middle side to side because it is too hard to keep it lined up once it is rolled onto the quilting machine. So, I purposely off set it. I press my seams to one side so that they are caught that way with the quilting and the strength of the seam is increased.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I haven't quilted anything yet, but when I worked at the interior store when we made comforters and duvet covers we always put our seams on each side with the center the full width of the fabric. Then press the seams to the side toward the sides.

The easist way to do this is sew each side together making a tube. Then lay the fabric out with the seams together and trim to the size you need it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you all for your replies. I think I'll center it crosswise since that will use the least fabric. I'll also doublestich the seam and press to one side for strength. 

I thought about doing three pieces as a couple of folks have recommended, and I think if this was a gift, I'd probably do it that way. But this first swap quilt is for me, and I doubt the cats will mind how the back is pieced -- just so they can snuggle under it. I just wanted to be sure that was OK in this wonderful new world of quilting.


----------

